

Why the new Google Reader REALLY SUCKS - lishuhang
http://lishuhang.com/blog/2011/11/01/new-gr-sucks/

======
syls
一片大白不利阅读，页面空间浪费严重。Gmail类的界面停留时间不长，全白色无碍，GR是需要长时间视觉停留的，这种界面对眼睛不好

